# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Manifoil

## HoL

Manifoil Keyless Combination Lock. Initialy made by  Milner/Chatwood-Milner. Chubb took over production and development when  they aquired Chatwood Milner.


M00174 - MKII. Eccentric drive cam, 1 spring loaded roller. c.early 1950's.


M00232 - MKIIA. Second spring loaded roller added, but before shielding was added.

----------

